# 2. Kalenderblatt KBU Kalender 2012 (Januar)



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2011)

Weiter geht's mit der nächsten Abstimmung
Die Wahl zum Bild des Monats *Januar* steht an.
Wie gehabt: Jeder hat eine Stimme
Die Abstimmung läuft eine Woche.​


*Bild 1
Tatort Tomburg: Trüber Tomburger tämelt tadellosen Tiefschnee tot*





_Am Eifelrand
Foto und Fahrer: daywalker 74_



*Bild 2
Käpt'n P auf großer Fahrt*




_Seen und geseen werden irgendwo in der Eifel
Auf dem Boot: Pacman
Am Drücker: Jule_



*Bild 3
Schatten über der Eifel*




_Tomburger & friends auf dem Weg in's Ahrtal kurz hinter Hilberath
Bild: Handlampe_



*Bild 4
Herbst im Winter*




_Abendstimmung im Eifgental (Bergisches Land) mit Blick Richtung Asmannskotten
Fahrer: Konfuzius
Bild: Schnegge
_


*Bild 5
Rettendes Ufer*




_John auf der Flucht vor der Ahr
Bild: daywalker 74_


*
Bild 6
Sonnenuntergang in Modellbahnlandschaft*




_Fahrer: MasifCentralier
Foto: Ingoshome
_


*Bild 7
Verschleierte Ansichten*




_Wintermärchen irgendwo in den Alpen
Fahrer: Ingoshome
Foto: MasifCentralier_


*
Bild 8
Schwarzfahrer*




_Trail oberhalb von Schuld
Fahrer: suftigresa, Blitzfitz, daywalker 74
Bild: Handlampe_


*Bild 9
"Um-die-Ecke-rollen"*




_Aus der Gegend
Fahrer: Stefan
Foto: Konfuzius_

*
Bild 10
Parallelfahrt*




_...vor einem der höchsten Berge in der Eifel (Aremberg)
Fahrer: suftigresa, daywalker 74
Foto Handlampe_


----------



## ultra2 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich würd ja mein Kreuzchen machen, wenns denn ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja mein Kreuzchen machen, wenns denn ginge.



Öhh...vielleicht warst du zu schnell..


----------



## Tazz (31. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja ein Mist 

Die Fotos sind *alle Super *, schade das ich nur einmal Abstimmen kann


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Mist
> 
> Die Fotos sind *alle Super *, schade das ich nur einmal Abstimmen kann



das stimmt. kann mich auch nicht entscheiden. ist verdammt schwer


----------



## ultra2 (31. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> das stimmt. kann mich auch nicht entscheiden. ist verdammt schwer



Äh...nö


----------



## Tazz (31. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Äh...nö




Pffffff ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2011)

Also Bild 2 ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber ich möchte nicht den ganzen Monat sehen das man durch Pfützen fahren muss


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder feine Bilder! Kann man nicht nur ein Bild nominieren?? Dann habe ich es nicht so schwer.

Yogi


----------



## sibby08 (1. Februar 2011)

Optisch ist für mich Bild Nr. 7 klar das Beste. Aber es stammt nicht aus der KBU Region und somit fällt meine Wahl auf Nr. 8.


----------



## Tazz (1. Februar 2011)

*Na ja ... ich finde Bild 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 und 10 echt cool  * 



Habe mich aber schon zu einer Endscheidung hinreißen lassen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Optisch ist für mich Bild Nr. 7 klar das Beste. Aber es stammt nicht aus der KBU Region und somit fällt meine Wahl auf Nr. 8.



Ja, hast schon recht, aber machen wir es ein wenig spannend 

grüße
sun909 (tolle Bilder  )


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2011)

Bis jetzt 66 Teilnehmer....da fehlen aber noch einige Stimmen.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Februar 2011)

...die letzten Minuten


----------

